# New beeee. Going on the road 800



## Atruone (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes 800 miles I can ride 30 miles in the city 
"NYC" and just a little sour the next day looking
to go down the picific cost green way and then 
accross the trans ame west well I do need help:thumbsup:


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

What?


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

the only thing you need to worry about is having enough room to take pie. I like pie


----------



## Atruone (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok I am on a 16sp some kind of alloy aluminum 
hybird shifter I like to ride and I feel good after
50 NYC miles I have 8 mo ridding


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

Pie does sound good...MMMMMMM


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

What the .....???

Try us one more time, ideally in sentences and paragraphs. 

Pie rules.


----------



## TeamCholent (Apr 20, 2005)

*hmm lets see if I have this right*

You want to go along the Pacific coast highway then turn and go across the country and after 30 miles in NYC you are sore??
Oops, You have a 16 speed hybrid something???

My suggestion is????????? What's the Question, can you do it?

Sure you can, If you are not restricted by your doctor. 

Buy a book, get a better bike or at least get it overhauled. Carry a good credit card, cell phone and cash.
Contact Adventure Cycling for maps and help packing and what you need.

Try the Touring thread


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

TeamCholent said:


> You want to go along the Pacific coast highway then turn and go across the country and after 30 miles in NYC you are sore??
> Oops, You have a 16 speed hybrid something???
> 
> My suggestion is????????? What's the Question, can you do it?
> ...



And get some extra large panniers or one of those little trailers so you have room for PIE:thumbsup:


----------

